# Price of 328d



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

There is a thread on the "Ask a Dealer" forum discussing the price of the 328d. I sure hope they price it at a point where it has a chance to sell in numbers sufficient to make it a marketing success. If it's more than about $3k more than a 328i, I am afraid it won't sell given the price of diesel fuel. Without an ecocredit, you would have to drive the car a whole lot of miles to make it cost effective. If you simply want to drive a diesel and are not buying it for economy I guess it won't matter. But in reality, you are getting a 320d in 328i trim so it seems the main selling point has to be economy if it costs thousands more than a 328i.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Although the 335d was around $3k more than a 335i, I doubt that the 328d will be that much different, as the auto transmission (mandatory option on 335d/E90) is already included.

I've run the numbers with my driving (18K miles per year - yeah that's kind of high) and with the current difference in diesel (in WA state) and using the highway EPA estimates, it takes 4-5 years to make up $3k. So it's likely to break even fairly quickly.

Too bad that federal tax on diesel is $.06 more than on gasoline (darn those trucks!)


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

335i and 335d are very close in performance and in some tests 335d AT was better so it makes sense to have premium solely based on mpg. 328d is full second slower than 328i so my speculation is they will price it around 328i price. They don't want to repeat same ordeal by naming it 320d. But if they have a higher price tag for 328d then BMW is definitely playing BlackJack with customers. Most of people I know who plan on getting 3 series hardly know difference between 320/328/335. I remember a friend of mine laughed his as* off when I told him I got 335. He said I m fool to pay extra when inside its got same no of cylinders. I didnt feel like arguing.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Another point in support of a price near that of the 328i that I forgot about until this afternoon: http://www.bmwcca.org/node/5650.

Mentions $7K above base 3-series. The 320i base price is $32,550, which would mean a stripper 328d would be almost $3K above a 328i @ $36,850. Assuming my math is correct and Paul is right.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

floydarogers said:


> Another point in support of a price near that of the 328i that I forgot about until this afternoon: http://www.bmwcca.org/node/5650.
> 
> Mentions $7K above base 3-series. The 320i base price is $32,550, which would mean a stripper 328d would be almost $3K above a 328i @ $36,850. Assuming my math is correct and Paul is right.


Based on what I heard don't think we will be disspointed in the 328d price. But remember there is always the difference in options. While the 328D will be more than a 328i, it may include more standard stuff. With an array of diesels coming out in many different models, guess it depends on how much BMW needs the improved CAFE numbers that will determine if there is any kind of eco-credit offered.

On paper the 328d does not seem very fast (by today's standards). But until we actually get to drive one, I'll reserve futher comments on performance.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

As long as they can get a well-equipped model (leather, heated seats, ZPP, etc) for low $40s, I think it should be fine. Of course, it's not that hard to completely load up a 3 series to hit $60k quite easily.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

floydarogers said:


> , as the auto transmission (mandatory option on 335d/E90) is already included.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Is it confirmed the 328D will be automatic only? The line we were fed for the 335D was that the manual couldn't handle the torque. The 328D's torque (280 ft-lb) output is lower than the 335i's torque (300 ft-lb). .... just sayin. The counter arguement is people will be looking at turbo diesel for improved fuel economy and the 8 spd auto will better the 6 spd manual in this dept. Jetta and Passat buyers still have the choice. The hardware is there BMW NA. Wake up!


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

BB_cuda said:


> Is it confirmed the 328D will be automatic only?


Every thing I've seen (a lot) says auto-only. BMW wants to make money - the 3-series take rate on manuals has been going down every year. I think it used to be 30-40%, but last I heard is that's 10-15% now. I note that (if you search for used) the take rate on Jetta manuals is around 30%, and 3-series is going to be way less than that.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Remember it takes $millions to certify each chassis/engine/transmission combo for sale in the US. So lets say they sell 500 6-speed 328d's (which is probably optimistic). At $2 million to certify, this would add $4,000 to the cost of each car. Now how many 6-speed 328d's do you think they would sell when they cost $4K more than the very sweet 8-speed automatic?


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Sort of funny that only the base Passat SE (vinyl seats, no sunroof, no NAV) can be had with a manual for $27 grand. The SEL version is about $5,000 more and you only get auto/dsg/whatever it is as a choice. Point is someone likes them if VW is offering it there and with Jetta with both types of transmission. I do get your point that if somebody is going to lay out 40 grand for a 328D, they likely wont want the stick. They are in the business to make money so auto is likely it. I'm okay with it if that is the real reason. Just say so and be honest instead of saying the manual trans can't handle the torque (referring to 335D). When iws looking at A3s (briefly), i recall you could get a stick only with the 2.0L gas and only if it was 2WD. No quatro with TDI and auto/dsg only. So, even VAG was non stick for a more luxory offering. I guess they think only more thrifty spending people want to row their own.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I could believe the 335d "no manual due to the torque" reasoning as a manual offering doesn't exist anywhere in the world.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

@Greek, so no stick for European 330D?


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

GreekboyD said:


> I could believe the 335d "no manual due to the torque" reasoning as a manual offering doesn't exist anywhere in the world.


It's not that they couldn't, it just wouldn't be pratical or cost effective. It would have required the clutch and trans from the M5 to handle the torque, which would have made the 335D so expensive no one would buy it.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

BB_cuda said:


> @Greek, so no stick for European 330D?


Go to the BMW Germany website and try to build a diesel 3-series. All of the models from 316d up to 325d have a manual offering, but the 330d does not.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks Keith and Happy


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

In every market around the world a 320d costs about 4% less than an equivalent 328i.

No doubt in the US the re-badged 328d will be 4% more expensive.


----------



## ynguldyn (Sep 23, 2005)

3ismagic# said:


> In every market around the world a 320d costs about 4% less than an equivalent 328i.


You didn't bother to read other threads discussing this, did you?

328i has 17" wheels standard, 320d has 16". EU 320d doesn't have urea tank standard, it's a EUR1100 option. Couple of smaller things that are optional on 320d and standard on 328i. Take it all together, and 320d dressed up same as 328i, with urea tank added, is actually more expensive.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

BB_cuda said:


> floydarogers said:
> 
> 
> > , as the auto transmission (mandatory option on 335d/E90) is already included.
> ...


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Happy335dOwner said:


> Go to the BMW Germany website and try to build a diesel 3-series. All of the models from 316d up to 325d have a manual offering, but the 330d does not.


I don't speak German so trying to use that site was not possible (for me). I went to a UK site instead. I was surprized to learn the following:
530D engine: 258 hp/413 lb-ft torque CAN BE had with manual trans
535D engine: 313 hp/465 lb-ft torque automatic only

So, the 530D spec'd 6 cylinder turbo diesel has a stick I recall the specs for the coming to US 535D are in the same vein as the UK spec 530D. So, the trans can't handle it excuse is also BS. Its just boils down to the business end of things. Not enough buyers to justify the stick choice. I can see this choice for the 5 series but 3 series stick would have likely had a decent take rate. Alot of us made the 335D choice over other 4 cylinder offerings due to the hot rod demeanor of it.

Still stirring the pot


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

BB_cuda said:


> I don't speak German so trying to use that site was not possible (for me). I went to a UK site instead. I was surprized to learn the following:
> 530D engine: 258 hp/413 lb-ft torque CAN BE had with manual trans
> 535D engine: 313 hp/465 lb-ft torque automatic only
> 
> ...


Well, my German is not so hot either, but I lived there for 5 years. I looked at the 5-series on the German site. Similarly to the 3-series, there are manual offerings for 520d, 525d, 530d, but not for the 535d nor the M550d, the latter of which I would covet.


----------

